# How to work out my pay and generate an invoice as autónomo



## fishwebby (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello to everyone on the forum!

I have a couple of questions about being an autónomo.

This is my first month as autónomo, and I need to invoice the company I'm working for - however I'm not sure how to do this, and I can't find any good examples online (and my Spanish gestor isn't being the most helpful). Does anyone have an example of an invoice they could show me?

I'm a computer programmer and I'm just working for one company. The contract I have with them says that I'll get a certain amount each month, plus the corresponding IVA.

As I've just changed from being a "regular" employee, all I want to know is how much I'll have at the end of each month once all tax and social security (€250 a month I believe) has been taken out. Would it be something like

amount I get paid - 7% tax (which I would get back?) - tax?

If anyone can clear this up a bit for me it would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fishwebby said:


> Hello to everyone on the forum!
> 
> I have a couple of questions about being an autónomo.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome


check again with your gestor, but I'm pretty certain that as autonomo you can't work for only one company

the 250ish is social security - tax is separate


----------



## fishwebby (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi,

well I suppose I _could_ work for more than one company but at the moment just the one - as in they're not restricting me in any way from working for someone else, I'm just not going to.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

fishwebby said:


> Hi,
> 
> well I suppose I _could_ work for more than one company but at the moment just the one - as in they're not restricting me in any way from working for someone else, I'm just not going to.


If I were you I would always say that you intend to have more than one client. That way you can avoid questions about whether you should be an employee for atleast the foreseeable future. I have a mate who did £36000 with MOD and sold his mum an excel macro for £10 - thus he had two clients and thus couldn't be an employee 

You can also say it is your intention to develop software to sell or to enhance the services offered. That one normally puts the taxman in a tiss in the UK. But be careful you do not acquire a taxable asset.

Here you can see lots of example invoices:

ejemplo factura - Buscar con Google

HTH


----------



## fishwebby (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi - my intention is indeed to have more than one client, so I don't think that should be a problem (I love the idea of selling an Excel macro to my mum!).

What do you mean by being careful about not acquiring a taxable asset?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

fishwebby said:


> Hi - my intention is indeed to have more than one client, so I don't think that should be a problem (I love the idea of selling an Excel macro to my mum!).
> 
> What do you mean by being careful about not acquiring a taxable asset?


Fish left a message on your profile. Hope you can see it.

Don't think I can send you a pm until you have done 5 posts or something like that.

Mum's make the best clients  They never complain and always think you're brilliant. Where would we be without them


----------



## fishwebby (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi nigele2,

yes, I got the message, although it seems I can't reply to it (or send a personal message) yet. Thanks for the info, very interesting!

Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## BCNGUIRI (Sep 15, 2010)

Remember that you should also deduct the IRPF on your invoice, the company will pay that amount directly to the hacienda. The percentage of what you should be deductingg will depend on what your annual incomings will be, check it out with a gestor, you can pay as much as 20%!


----------



## fishwebby (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, my gestor told me that - they said that in the first two years of being autonomo I can put the IRPF retention at 7%, but I read elsewhere that if I can afford it, then I should do more (I'm doing 15%) so that I don't get a shock in April when I do my tax return.

I must say it takes a bit of getting used to, receiving an increased paycheque each month but a very large chunk of it isn't mine (I'm putting the VAT in a separate account until it's time to pay it, otherwise I'd think I was loaded...)!


----------



## BCNGUIRI (Sep 15, 2010)

I put 7% on my invoices the first year I was self employed and then had to pay a fortune, you are right to put 15%, better to get money back than pay. The tax people refund overpayments in the summer do it comes in handy for summer holidays ;-)


----------

